# DSP Manager



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone happen yo have a flashable zip for it? Or even musicFX. My ROM doesn't have either and its a bit of a bother to me.

Sent from a nexus through the untempered schism.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

holytimes said:


> Anyone happen yo have a flashable zip for it? Or even musicFX. My ROM doesn't have either and its a bit of a bother to me.
> 
> Sent from a nexus through the untempered schism.


DSP Manager? I've got a copy in my dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7bs7v2e9z1pemht/CM9-DSP-Manager-v2.0.zip

Every ROM *should* install the MusicFX - though you won't see it listed under Settings -> Sound unless you have more than one audio effects package thinger (MusicFX + DSP Manager). In Google Play Music go to the Now Playing page, hit menu -> Equalizer. If the equalizer shows up, you've got Music FX.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I fixed your title as dps = department of public safety.


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

try this. it works for me on aokp jb build 1 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1728391


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

abezzilla99 said:


> try this. it works for me on aokp jb build 1 http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1728391


DANG it haz b3ats!!!!


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the derp fix on my title and my ROM is indeed missing musicFX lol I was surprised as could be when I noticed its utterly mia in both system and data apps. So thanks for the link

Sent from a nexus through the untempered schism.


----------

